# صناعة الصابون من زيت الزيتون (ط- عملية و صحية)



## a-cad (5 فبراير 2009)

صناعة الصابون من زيت الزيتون .
1- المكونات - 1كغ من زيت الزيتون .
2-ماء عادي 1كغ .
3- هيدروكسيدات الصوديوم 170غ .
4- ملون حسب الطلب ان اردت التلوين .
5- معطر حسب الطلب ايضا .
6- ملح طعام .
*-طريقة التصنيع .
1- ناخذ الماء و نقسمه الى قسمين متساوين .
القسم الاول نضيفه الى الزيت و ونضعه في اناء من الحديد او الكروم 
ثم نضعه على نار هادئة .
2- نحل هيدروكسيدات الصوديوم في القسم الثاني من الماء في اناءبلاستيكي 
3- حين يبدا الزيت المضاف له الماء بلغليان نضيف بلتدريج الماء المحلول 
فيه الهدروكسيدات قليلا قليلا مع التحريك باداة خشبية حتى نستهلك الماء كله 
وبعد نصف ساعة تقريبا نلاحظ بان الطبخة نضجة وتشكل الصابون في الاعلى 
فوق الماء . ثم نضيف الملون و المعطر ان اردنا ذلك ونقش الصابون بملعقة 
من فوق الماء ونضعه بقوالب و اشكال خشبية مفتوحة من الاعلى والاسفل اي 
نضعها فوق ورق جرائد على الارض - و اليوم الثاني نقطعها الواح ونتركها 
ايام حتى تتجفف فتكون جاهذة للاستعمال وهي من اجود انواع الصابون ....
:28:


----------



## حسن المازي (6 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم
طيب في مجال الصناعه دي طريقه مكلفه ايه البديل الرخيص نسبيا وجزاك الله


----------



## مهندس المحبة (6 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووووووور على الموضوع ...........


----------



## ابود محمد (8 فبراير 2009)

شكرا أخي على هذه الطريقة لكنك لم تستخدم ملح الطعام الذي ذكرته ضمن المواد الازمة فارجو توضيح ذلك وشكرا


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (10 فبراير 2009)

ممتاز
كنت أبحث عنها


----------



## Dr\gamalelden (15 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## ahahad alhaydary (15 أكتوبر 2011)

شكراات للموضوع ارجو اضافة موضوع صنع المنظف السائل مثل فيري وغيره من المنظفات


----------



## إبراهيم غانم (15 أكتوبر 2011)

*سيدي الكريم*
*موضوع حضرتك جميل و له كل التقدير و أود الإضافة للموضوع إذا سمحت لي...*
*في صناعة الصابون يمكن استخدام أي نوع من الزيوت **النباتية **أو الشحوم **الحيوانية، **و يمكن أن يكون خليطاً منها لأسباب **إقتصادية**، و أسباب فنية كتحسين خصائص المنتج على سبيل المثال.*
*و هناك إطار عام و خط أساسي في عمليات التصنيع **للصابون **أود سردها:*
*أولاً نوع الصابون المطلوب: صلب أو مرن و هنا يتحدد نوع القلوي المستخدم للحصول على **النوعية **المطلوبة.*
*فالصابون اللين يستخدم في عملية التصبن للزيت أو الشحم هيدروكسيد الصوديوم (الصودا الكاوية).*
*أما بالنسبة للصابون **اللين **فيستخدم هيدروكسيد البوتاسيوم (البوتاسا الكاوية)*
*درجة تركيز القلوي فهي مقاسة بالدرجة بوميه. عموماً تركيز المحلول (32%).*
*و يضاف القلوي للماء و ليس العكس للأمان أثناء التشغيل لأنه ينتج عن الخلط حرارة.*​ 
*بالنسبة لكمية القلوي تحدد حسب درجة التصبن لكل حمض دهني و نسبته في الزيت المراد تصنيع الصابون منه. و هناك جدول تفصيلي موجود على النت لكل نوع من أنواع الزيوت و رقم التصبن محسوب وفق معادلة لكل منه و الكمية المطلوبة لعملية التصبن.*​ 
*بالنسبة للمعاملة الحرارية تدريجياً عند الإضافة و يمكن الإضافة على البارد في بعض الحالات، و يراعى أن يكون محلول القلوي بارداً و يصب على هيئة خيط.*
*و درجة حرارة الزيت تكون عند 60 درجة مئوية ترفع إلى 80 درجة بعد تمام عملية الإضافة. التقليب يكون في اتجاه واحد و برفق. بعد تمام النضج يفحص المنتج إذا ما إحتاج للمعاملة الحرارية ثانية من عدمه و كل ذلك بالخبرة و الممارسة.*​ 
*إضافة الملح بالأساس تهدف لفصل الجلسرين الناتج من عملية التصبن فهو غير مرغوب ففيه لأنه يثبط الرغوة.*​ 
*بالنسبة للإضافات:*
*يتم إضافة المواد المالئة و يضاف إليها الصابون الناتج بنسبة 30% كمادة فعالة.*
*يتم إضافة مواد مثبتة للرغوة و مزيلة لعثر الماء للحفاظ على كفاءة رغوة الصابون.*
*يتم إضافة مادة الإستيارين و كذا ثنائي أكسيد التيتانيوم كمادة مبيضة و محسنة للملمس و يمكن إضافة القليل من الجلسرين.*
*هناك الكثير و الكثير عن هذه الصناعة التي تعتبر من أقدم الصناعات الكيميائية.*
*و أنا في إنتظار إستفساراتكم للرد عليها حسب علمي الذي أنعم الله علي به.*
*شكراً على حسن المتابعة*​*أخوكم: إبراهيم غانم*


----------



## mohammad obaji (29 أكتوبر 2011)

هالصناعة كتير حلوة و بدها خبرة كتيرة الرجاء من الأخوة الكرام فتح بحث او موضوع كامل عنها ، دائماص بساوي تجارب عن صناعة الصابون و كلها فاشلة ( عبتبرغل ) و نحنا أهل حلب معروفين و مشهورين بصناعاتها


----------



## hussein2020 (1 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم اخي ابراهيم 
لك جزيل الشكر علي ما قدمت ولي سؤال هنا :
هل نستطيع الاستغناء عن رقم التصبن من خلال قياس الــ ph للصابون حث انه في الوسط المتعادل يتم استهلاك كل القلوي مع الزيوت والشحوم 
ثانيا ما هي الالات المطلوبه في عمليه تجفيف الصابون بالطريقة التجارية 
السلام عليكم


----------



## أبو حمزه الشامي (1 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور استاذ ابراهيم


----------



## علي العراقي 1 (8 ديسمبر 2012)

ملخص مفيد وشامل


----------



## طلال أمين (24 يناير 2013)

يا سيدي جزاك الله خيرا لم تشرح لنا موضع الملح اين ومتى يوضع على الوصفة


----------



## sadiqui007 (11 مارس 2013)

*شكرا على الشرح الوافي يا أستاذ ابراهيم
لكننا نطمع أن تزودنا ببعض المعلومات عن كيفية صناعة الصابون اللين و شكرا*


----------



## sadiqui007 (11 مارس 2013)

*شكرا على الشرح الوافي يا أستاذ ابراهيم
لكننا نطمع أن تزودنا ببعض المعلومات عن كيفية صناعة الصابون اللين و شكرا*


----------



## spotcolor (12 مارس 2013)

موفقين بإذن الله


----------

